# Yeast substitute



## stehowardtlr (22/11/14)

I went to the LHBS today and he was a little low on yeast stock. 
I wanted safbrew T-58 but got safale US-05. 
And I wanted safbrew S-33 and got safale S-04. 
Just want to know if these are safe substitute's?
Many thanks Steve


----------



## Judanero (22/11/14)

What sort of beers were the initial yeasts for? I'm guessing Belgians?

They both seem like kind of odd subs.


----------



## stehowardtlr (22/11/14)

Its for the coopers recipe of the month. Called Abbey Blonde


----------



## stehowardtlr (22/11/14)

http://www.coopers.com.au/#/diy-beer/beer-recipes/recipe-of-the-month/


----------



## Yob (22/11/14)

The guy should be shot..


----------



## stehowardtlr (23/11/14)

Really?


----------



## stehowardtlr (23/11/14)

Best not use them?


----------



## Yob (23/11/14)

They'll ferment of course, but anyone subbing us05 for T58 is well out of order, best advice would be to get it somewhere else, not anywhere near a sub that choice.


----------



## stehowardtlr (23/11/14)

Thanks mate. I think i need to find a new LHBS.


----------



## stehowardtlr (23/11/14)

Any LHBS near Cranbourne?


----------



## manticle (23/11/14)

Core brewing concepts maybe?


----------



## Spiesy (23/11/14)

Brewer's Den are also out East.


----------



## Mardoo (23/11/14)

Good on ya Spiesl.


----------



## Yob (23/11/14)

stehowardtlr said:


> Thanks mate. I think i need to find a new LHBS.


Find one that helps you to brew the beer you want to brew not just sell you any old thing.


----------



## loco88 (26/11/14)

Narre Brew Supplies (www.narrebrewsupplies.com.au) might be a bit closer to you in cranbourne, seemed to be fully stocked when I went there, but I can wholeheartedly recommend Brewers Den if you're in the area.


----------

